# Hello from Sweden



## P-A NILSSON (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

My name is Per-Anders Nilsson and i am a composer and musician.
When i found this place i was delighted to see so many in the exact same situation as me. 

It sure is a challenging line of work and i hope to get alot of great tips from you guys.

Cheers

//P-A


----------



## josefsnabb (Jul 1, 2016)

Välkommen/Welcome! 

This really is a great community, have only been here for some months and I´m addicted. Tons of knowledge, kind and humble people all around. Cheers!


----------



## P-A NILSSON (Jul 1, 2016)

josefsnabb said:


> Välkommen/Welcome!
> 
> This really is a great community, have only been here for some months and I´m addicted. Tons of knowledge, kind and humble people all around. Cheers!



Hej/Hi and thank you Josef, 
I can really see myself get hooked on this place too! 

i'll see you around fellow swede.

Cheers!


----------

